# كل يوم صلاه صغيره جدا



## mera22 (19 أغسطس 2009)

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

هيكون في كل يوم صلا ه صغيره جدا بس اكيد هنستفاد منها يارب يعجبكم الموضوع ده

النهارده 19 اغسطس 

صلاه اليوم هي 



يا الهي اشكرك من اجل عنايتك ورعايتك التي لا تتغير بحسب الظروف والملابسات امين
صلوا من اجل ضعفي​*


----------



## monmooon (19 أغسطس 2009)

*مرسي كتييييييييييييييير ليكي اقتراح جميل 
انا معاكي يارب ثبتنا فيك واثبت فينا واحفظنا وقوينا 
امين يارب ​*


----------



## first (19 أغسطس 2009)

الرب هو هو اليوم وامس لا يتغير.... مراحم الرب جديدة في كل صباح... 
صلوا من اجل ابني صقر السنة اخر سنة دراسية له (التوجيهي)


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (19 أغسطس 2009)

امين


شكرا عالصلاة الطيبة 
محبتي​


----------



## kalimooo (20 أغسطس 2009)

فكرة كويسة يا ميرا

شكرا على الصلاة

الرب يباركك


----------



## mera22 (20 أغسطس 2009)

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

صلاه اليوم 20 اغسطس

يا الهي علمني ان اطلب مشورتك ولا اعتمد ع حكمه انسان اشكرك لانك تحفظ دخولي وخروجي وتحفظني من كل شر

صلوا من اجل ضعفي​​*


----------



## أميرة عبده (20 أغسطس 2009)

اميييييييييين
ميرسى كتير للصلاة الحلوة


----------



## monmooon (20 أغسطس 2009)

*امين يارب 
انت تعهدت بخلاصنا ووعدتنا انك معنا الي دهر الدهور 
اقبل طلبتنا اليك يارب
شكراً ليكي ياميرا​*


----------



## mera22 (21 أغسطس 2009)

*صلاه اليوم 21 اغسطس

يا الهنا المبارك انت هو رب المصالحه و الامن والسلام امنحنا سلامك​*


----------



## mera22 (22 أغسطس 2009)

*صلا ه اليوم  22 اغسطس

يا اله المراحم والرافات ....اجعلني ان اقدم التمجيد والاكرام والعباده لشخصك وليس لما تعطيني من بركات.

صلوا من اجل ضعفي(ميرا)​*


----------



## mera22 (23 أغسطس 2009)

*صلاه اليوم23 اغسطس

الهي اعني ع ان اقبل ما تختاره انت لي وساعدني ع ان اضع اهدافي واولوياتي بحسب مشيئتك امين.

صلوا من اجل ضعفي(ميرا)​*


----------



## mera22 (25 أغسطس 2009)

*صلاه يوم 24اغسطس


يا الهي يامن بيدك امر كل شيء والمستقبل مكشوف امامك احفظني في يمينك.امين

صلوا من اجل ضعفي​*


----------



## mera22 (25 أغسطس 2009)

*صلاه اليوم 25 هي

يا الهي ساعدني لكي اثق في مواعيدك. وان اتمسك بها كل حياتي .واشكرك من اجل بركاتك.

صلوا من اجل ضعفي​*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (26 أغسطس 2009)

تعبانة من غيرك يا رب

ارشدنى     قوينى      ساعنى      واشفى كل مريض يا رب ارجوك
بشفاعتك يا ام النور يا طاهرة​


----------



## mera22 (26 أغسطس 2009)

*صلاه اليوم 26 اغسطس 

يا الهنا المبارك غربتنا ف سلام. وزد من شركتنا معك ومن ايماننا بشخصك امين 

صلوا من اجل ضعفي(ميرا)(mera_jesus ) ​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (27 أغسطس 2009)

*تاريخ النهاردة ودة حظى وانا حسيت ان ربنا بينادينى اصلى من بعد بعدى عنه سنتين

صلاه 27 اغسطس 2009

يااااااااارب 
ياابويا 
ياحبيبى 
يالهى وسيدى 

انا جايه ومكسوفه من روحى ومن نفسى قد ايه غلطت فيك 
مشعارفه انطق ولا كلمه 
حطيت بينى وبينك حواجز وبعدت عنك 
اتعذبت يارب قوى كتير
ساعدنى اتغير وابقى وحده جديدة
عارفه عذبتك يارب والمت قلبك واحزنتك
عارفه بكل شرورى واثامى 
يارب انا مش استاهل تخدنى بحضنك
انا بس سيبنى امسح رجليك الطاهرة 
الا اتسمرت عشانى بدموعى 
انا مستاهلش تخلينى بنتك
كفابيه اككون عبدتك 
مس استاهل عطفك 
انا وحشه وخاطيه وكلى اثام يارب 
انا مشقادرة ابص لنفسى بالمرايه
ارحمنى واغفرلى عايزة ابتدى حياتى من جديد يارب
فرحنى انا من زمان مفرحتش 
من زمان وانا مشبكلمك محتاجالك
يارب بكلمك وانا منهارة 
جوايا الالام كتير عايزاك تطيبهالى 
غيرنى وازرع فيه قلبك  يارب
متسيبنيش يارب عشان خترى متسينسيش
هو انا ليا مين غيرك اروحله
اروح لمين يارب وكله سابنى
اتكلت على بشر وخدعونى
حبيتهم وكرهونى
ربى وحبيبى
بابا يسوع اقبلنى انا الخاطيه

بنتك كيريا*​


----------



## mera22 (27 أغسطس 2009)

*صلاه اليوم27 اغسطس



اشكرك يا الهي لانك تحول الظلام الي نور والشر الي خير لجميع  محبيك امين

صلوا من اجل ضعفي(ميرا)​*


----------



## said fared (28 أغسطس 2009)

*الــلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه فكره جميله جدا *​ 
اشكرك يارب علي مراحمك الواسعه والمتجدده دائما ​ 

امين 
*صلوا من اجل ضعفي*​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (28 أغسطس 2009)

*يوم 28 اغسطس 2009

شكرا يا رب لانك خليت اختى ميرا
تعمل الموضوع دة لانه
بيخلينى اصلى من قلبى 
بيخليمى كل يوم 
وانا بدخل المنتدى 
ادخل واصليلك من قلبى 
يارب انا بحبك من كل قلبى 
بشكرك لانك مسيببتنيش بعيده عنك
انا صحيت الصبح لاقيت نفسى مخنوقه
عايزة ابكى 
معرفتش مالى لاقيت نفسى وانا بصليلك عاوزة ابكى 
ياااااااااااه يارب كام سنه والخطيه مقيدانى
واتحررت معاك
سامحنى لبعدى يارب كتير بقابل مشاكل وانا لما اقرب منك
من فضلك ساعدنى ادينى قوة عشان
اغلبها باسمك
واقدر اتحمل بشكر 
ورايا امتحان بكرة يارب ساعدنى اذاكر كويس واحل كويس
فرح قلبى يارب انا محتاجالك قوى
ومش هقدر اخطى خطوة واحدة منغيرك يارب
بحبك بحبك يارب

امين​*


----------



## mera22 (29 أغسطس 2009)

*
صلاه يوم 28 اغسطس

اللهم اعني حتي اعمل مشيئتك حتي وان كنت لا افهم مقاصدك الان 


صلوامن اجل ضعفي ميرا​*


----------



## mera22 (29 أغسطس 2009)

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

صلاه اليوم 29 اغسطس 

يا الهي المحب القدوس ..اعني في ضيقتي وقربي حتي لا تعوقني هذه القيود من متعه الوجود معك

صلوا من اجل ضعفي​*


----------



## mera22 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*صلاه يوم 30 اغسطس 

يا الهي انر لي طريق البر والتقوي واكشف لي نقاصئي وضعفي ...اعني علي تغيير مابداخلي من اجل كسب محبه الاخرين

صلوا من اجل ضعفي​*


----------



## mera22 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*صلاه يوم 31 اغسطس 

يارب اجعل حياتي تتغير حتي يري كل من حولي مايحدث في حياتي من تتغير وساعدني حتي يري الناس اعمالي وحياتي فيمجدون اسمك 

صلوا من اجل ضعفي*


----------



## mera22 (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*صلاه يوم ا سبتمبر

يا الهنا المبارك اعني حتي اشجع كل انسانا يحتاج الي تشجيع اعني حتي استطيع ان اؤدي دورا ولو بسيطا.

صلوا من اجل ضعفي​*


----------



## monmooon (3 سبتمبر 2009)

*صلاه جميله جداً 
يارب علمنى امشي في طريقكك اللي انت رسمته ليا علمنى اقول لتكن مشئتك بصدق 
ارجوك يارب ساعدنى وعملنى اختار في كل شئ ساعدنى اوصل لقرار
امين يارب 
مرسي حبيبتى علي صلاة كل يوم
ربنا يباركك
محتاجه صلاتك اوى اوى ​*


----------



## happy angel (3 سبتمبر 2009)

*أعطني يا رب أن أحبك و علمني يا رب كيف أحبك 
انزع يا رب من قلبي كل محبة أخري تتعارض مع محبتك*​


----------



## mera22 (4 سبتمبر 2009)

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

صلاه بوم2 سبتمبر




اشكرك يا الهي من اجل محبتك وغفرانك وقلبك المفتوح للجميع اعني حتي اكسب اخرين ايضا الي محبتك​*


----------



## mera22 (4 سبتمبر 2009)

صلاه يوم 3 سبتمبر

يا الهي اعني حتي اعرف المهمه التي بين يدي والهدف الذي اسعي اليه في حياتي المسيحيه امين​


----------



## mera22 (4 سبتمبر 2009)

*صلاه بوم 4 سبتمبر 

ياالهي اجعلني ان اكون دائما داعيه سلام في كنيستك امين

صلوا من اجل ضعفي ​*


----------



## monmooon (5 سبتمبر 2009)

*يارب ساعدنى علي الاختيار الصحيح اللي يرضي مشئتك 
يارب امين 
صلوا لاجلي​*


----------



## merna lovejesus (6 سبتمبر 2009)

بجد صلوات جميله اوى وفكره حلوة اوى اوى بجد


----------



## mera22 (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*صلاه يوم 5 سبتمبر 


يا الهي اجعلني ان اكون اداه طيعه من اجل تنفيذ ارادتك الصالحه وساعدني لاكرز حياتي اولا قبل ان اعطي من مالي او من وقتي اومن جهدي امين

صلوا من اجل ضعفي​*


----------



## mera22 (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*صلاه يوم 6 سبتمبر


اشكرك يا الهي من اجل وعودك الصادقه ...... اسال ان تثبت رجائي فيك. وان اضع كل مستقبل حياتي بين يديك امين

صلوا من اجل ضعفي (ميرا)​*


----------



## mera22 (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*صلاه يوم 7 سبتمبر


اعني يارب ان اكون محبا دائمتا حتي وان كنت مرفوضا او مكروها من الاخرين امين


صلوا من اجل ضعفي ميرا​*


----------



## mera22 (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*صلاه 8 سبتمبر 


يا الهي اجعلني ان ا تذكر دائما محبتك الباذله من اجلي وساعدني لكي اضع نفسي لاجل الاخرين امين

صلوا من اجل ضعفي ميرا ​*


----------



## mera22 (9 سبتمبر 2009)

*صلاه يوم 9 سبتمبر 

يا الهي اعني حتي اري اعمالك العظيمه في الكنيسه ..في رعاتها وقادتها وشعبها وفي نفسي انا ايضا امين

صلوا من اجل ضعفي ميرا​*


----------



## النهيسى (9 سبتمبر 2009)

آمين  آمين  آمين +++= شكرا +++++-​


----------



## maroo maroo (9 سبتمبر 2009)

امين امين ميرسى من اجل الصلاة الجميلة
الرب يبارررركك


----------



## mera22 (10 سبتمبر 2009)

*صلاه يوم 10 سبتمبر هي

يا ربنا يسوع المسيح يامن دست الخطيه والموت بموتك وقيامتك امنحني معونتك ​*


----------



## mera22 (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*صلاه يوم 11 سبتمبر 


اشكرك يا الهي لانك دائما قريب مني تستجيب لصلاتي و دعائي .....

صلوا من اجل ضعفي​*


----------



## mera22 (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*صلاه 12 سبتمبر هي


ربي والهي اعني حتي استعمل مواهبك وعطاياك فيما يبنيني والاخرين ايضا.....

صلوا من اجل ضعفي.*​


----------



## mera22 (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*صلاه 13 سبتمبر هي



اشكرك يا الهي من اجل محبتك الفائقه لي ...اجعلني دائما ان احرص عليها وان اعمل علي رد صدي محبتك


صلوا من اجل ضعفي​*


----------



## mera22 (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*صلاه 14 سبتمبر هي

اشكرك يا الهي من اجل كل الاوقات التي سددت فيهااحتياجي


صلوا من اجل ضعفي​*


----------



## mera22 (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*صلاه 15 سبتمبر هي




اشكرك يا الهي من اجل محبتك لي انني ابتهج بخلاصك وصفحك الذي لي في المسيح يسوع​*


----------



## mera22 (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*صلاه 15 سبتمبر هي




اشكرك يا الهي من اجل محبتك لي انني ابتهج بخلاصك وصفحك الذي لي في المسيح يسوع​*


----------

